# Any nurses or doctors here?



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been sick with flu like symptoms since last Monday night. It started with an achy neck and goose bumps and then progressed to severe headaches, pain when moving my eyes and temperature of around 101-102 degrees. I started to get better on Sunday and I went to work yesterday after being out Wed afternoon - Friday. Last night I woke up sweating and I had a fever of 102 so I called my doctor in the morning to see if I should go in. She wanted to see me so I went in this afternoon ater work. My temp was 103.3 when I got there!! I hadn't taken anything since early morning because I wanted to present her with my natural symptoms. My only current symptoms are the fever which I can control through tylenol and a slight headache. My doctor is doing blood and urine work to check for things like a kidney infection or lyme disease, She thinks it possibly could be viral meningitis but the only way to get a definite answer on that is a spinal tap and she doesn't think that is necessary at this point. Other than these possibilities she is kind of stumped because I have no cough, sinus congestion, sore throat, etc. that she would expect with the flu. Obviously it could just be a viral infection which will have to run its course. 

Does this sound like a specific illness to you or just a virus? I just thought maybe someone could suggest an illness that my doctor may have overlooked. I appreciate any help/advice as I am really tired of being sick!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm not a doctor or nurse, but whatever you have sounds nasty and I hope you recover quickly! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had just what you described a few weeks ago, I still have days where I feel like it's coming back again. I am seeing the doc. tomorrow because now I have a kidney infection, which I have never had before. I'll let you know what my doc. comes up with.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Viral menigitis is what came to mind when I read this but it sounds like your doctor is checking the 'usual suspects' (esp urine, since an undiagnosed UTI can create problems if not treated) Did you get the blood results back yet? I'm sure your dr will let you know if the WBC is high (indicitive of infection) Did they do blood cultures? 

And wow, a fever of 103 is pretty high! No wonder you felt like garbage. Hope you feel better soon! And please keep us updated! I used to work as an ER nurse but it's been a while.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry to hear you've been so sick. I sure hope it runs its course and is just the flu. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sick right now too so I am blowing my nose right w/ya! 

Anyway.....back in March I had the same symptoms you just described. I thought it was meningitis and was rushed to the doctor. The doctor tested for it, but it ended up just being a horrible virus. A virus is no joke. You think it's the flu, but it's much more serious. Hopefully your blookwork will help figure out what is going on. I had mono in high school as well....with similar symptoms...but you say you don't have a sore throat, right? I beleive a blood test can determine if it's mono. Hang in there and I hope you start to feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Oct 14 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650437


> I am sick right now too so I am blowing my nose right w/ya!
> 
> Anyway.....back in March I had the same symptoms you just described. I thought it was meningitis and was rushed to the doctor. The doctor tested for it, but it ended up just being a horrible virus. A virus is no joke. You think it's the flu, but it's much more serious. Hopefully your blookwork will help figure out what is going on. I had mono in high school as well....with similar symptoms...but you say you don't have a sore throat, right? I beleive a blood test can determine if it's mono. Hang in there and I hope you start to feel better soon. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you for sharing your experiences! My doctor is testing for mono as well but assumes that it is not because I don't have the sore throat. I'm hoping that my bloodwork will help too!

I hope that you feel better soon too!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 14 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650417


> I had just what you described a few weeks ago, I still have days where I feel like it's coming back again. I am seeing the doc. tomorrow because now I have a kidney infection, which I have never had before. I'll let you know what my doc. comes up with.[/B]


Yes please do let me know! I am trying to drink lots of water to help flush out my kidneys to help avoid a kidney inection. I hope that you start to feel better and that the doctor helps tomorrow.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650425


> Viral menigitis is what came to mind when I read this but it sounds like your doctor is checking the 'usual suspects' (esp urine, since an undiagnosed UTI can create problems if not treated) Did you get the blood results back yet? I'm sure your dr will let you know if the WBC is high (indicitive of infection) Did they do blood cultures?
> 
> And wow, a fever of 103 is pretty high! No wonder you felt like garbage. Hope you feel better soon! And please keep us updated! I used to work as an ER nurse but it's been a while.[/B]


I haven't gotten the results back yet but she expects some of the blood tests will be done tomorrow afternoon. Yes, she did say she would check the WBC. I had blood work done as part of a yearly exam in June so at least I have a recent baseline to compare the numbers to. Thank you for lending your expertise though and I'm glad that it sounds like all of the right tests are being run.

Thanks!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you healing wishes.....feel better soon!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I had mono once, and my glands were huge, i looked like a chipmunk...But NO sore throat. So that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I was just ridiculously tired, with headache and fever.

I would also be worried about meningitis... You might google the symptoms. You don't have to have all of them to have it, but if you have a few you should be tested. 

Get well soon


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well your Dr. is checking on both things that came to mind Mono (which I had with no sore throat also) and meningitis which usually presents itself with a sore/stiff neck (daughter had it when she was younger) I hope you get your answers tomorrow.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a virus like that in HS and ended up in the hospital for 3 days! That's exactly what it was--just an awful virus.

Are you alone?? That's awful to be alone while you are sick. You're not that far away, PM me if you need anything!! :grouphug: 

I had mono when I was in my early 30's and the sore throat didn't present itself until about 3 weeks into it. BUT my temp was low grade--never got high like yours. Please take care, I will worry!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

It sounds to me as though your doctor is taking all the right first steps. i can't think of anything else really. though i am a doctor i am still training (in residency  ). i hope you feel better soon! i would follow up with them if you don't feel better soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My daughter had mono in high school and she didn't run high fever, just sore throat and feeling lousy and had a high white cell count if I remember correctly. I have heard that people are having the flu. Do you ache any and do you get your flu shots each year? Your doctor will be able to figure it out, drinking lots of liquid will keep you from dehydrating, so keep it up. I really hope you get to feeling better real soon~~I am so sorry you are feeling this bad. Please let us know. I hope you are resting well tonight.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds miserable - hope you feel better soon! :flowers:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all of your well wishes and experiences!! 

I can control the temp with Ibprofeun decently well but of course in the middle of the night when it wears off is when I have problems. Last night I woke up shivering so I took more ibprofeun and then I just sweat while my temp is coming down - this all doesn't make it easy to sleep of course!! 

I am working from home today because who knows if I am contagious and I don't want anyone else to get this! I am pretty tough so being sick is not what bothers me so much as not really having an answer as to what it is because then I start to worry that there is something seriously wrong with me. Hopefully it is just a nasty virus/viral meningitis and I will be over it in a few more days.

Pam - thank you for your kindness!! I am alone right now but my boyfriend has been taking good care of me. Last week when I was home from work he would bring me movies at night and anything else that I needed. Thankfully he hasn't gotten sick yet (knock on wood).

I will let you all know if/when the doctor gets my results back today. Thanks again :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Have they cultured your sputum? I hope it goes away, I am so sorry...Control with ibuprofen sounds viral...It might just be a nasty viral infection...Have you had any chest pains at all or pressure? Sometimes the cardiac lining can be involved...I will pray it all goes away am so sorry. x0x00x N


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 15 2008, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650676


> Have they cultured your sputum? I hope it goes away, I am so sorry...Control with ibuprofen sounds viral...It might just be a nasty viral infection...Have you had any chest pains at all or pressure? Sometimes the cardiac lining can be involved...I will pray it all goes away am so sorry. x0x00x N[/B]


They did not take a sputum sample. No chest pains or pressure at all either. I am guessing it is probably just a nasty viral infection like you and others have suggested. Thank you so much for your response and suggestions!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just wanted to give you an air :grouphug: . Hope you feel better soon .Sarah


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 15 2008, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650749


> I just wanted to give you an air :grouphug: . Hope you feel better soon .Sarah[/B]


Thank you Sarah, that is so sweet!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I hope you start to feel better soon! I hate being sick! I am with ya right now though....my head feels huge and warm....icky green stuff comming up...slight cough...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mono test was negative and White Blood Cell counts were pretty much normal so she feels that it is likely a virus and not a bacterial infection. And of course now that it is night time the shivering and temp spike are occurring!

Thanks again everyone for your well wishes and advice and for those of you that are sick too, I feel your pain :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a diagnosis.....Lyme Disease!! It is very strange that this is what I have because I live in downtown Boston and have not left the city in over a month. Even when I do leave Boston i am not an outdoorsy hiking type. The doctor is guessing that most likely the tick was in Lilly's fur and then got on me. I'm going to call the vet to see if she should be tested too. 

Anyway, I'm relieved to have a diagnosis. With the antibiotics my doctor expects the fevers to subside in 3-5 days which is good because I don't know how many more nights of 103 fevers I can take and I was starting to think that it was something really serious. 

Thanks again everyone for your well wishes and advice! Hopefully this goes away fast!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Poor Baby, feel better soon! I am relieved that you have found a dx, shocked that you contracted Lyme's....Have you been out in the country? I just know you will get better soon now...THANK GOODNESS it is a treatable issue...x00x00x N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so glad you have a diagnosis and that it is something treatable. My very best wishes to you for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

How bizarre that you would pick up Lyme disease when you're in the city. I'm happy that you have your diagnosis. Hopefully this clears up quickly.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Both my son and youngest daughter had Lyme's. Well, actually my son never developed symptoms other than the rash. He had the tell tale bull's eye marking and was immediately put on a 3week course of antibiotic. My youngest, when she was little developed very swollen lymph nodes through out her body. All kinds of tests were done and it was determined that she had Lyme's. I forget what the tests are called, but it is a two step process. This was several years ago, so I am sure that the testing has advanced. With both of them, I never did see a tick.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you got a dx so treatement can be taken care of. Do, however, try to get your immune system built up.. Lyme can stay in you system and compromise your immune system down the road.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone :grouphug: The antibiotics are strong and making me feel nauseous but hopefully they are working. I have been doing some research and it is scary the amount and length of side effects that some people have. I'm hopeful that I got a diagnosis early and that the antibiotics will do the trick rayer: Thank you everyone for all of your well wishes!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just shocked it came back Lyme disease, you take care of yourself, I'm worried about you


----------

